# בחינות בגרות



## solysombra

?"למה קוראים לבחינות בגרות "בחינות *בגרות*​


----------



## origumi

השם הזה גילו כגיל העברית המודרנית, לפחות. אפשר למצוא, למשל, את זאב ז'בוטינסקי מקטר (או משוויץ) על הבחינות בקטעים ביוגרפיים שכתב (ציטוט בהמשך) כשהוא מתייחס לדברים שקרו עד שנת 1906 (ע"פ זמנו של העיתון הנזכר). השם קיים במספר ארצות במרכז אירופה ומזרחה, כל אחת בווריאציה מעט שונה (כפי שמפורט בויקיפדיה עבור Matura), אני משער שד"ר יוסף לוריא או מישהו אחר מהמעורבים בהנחלת הנוהג בארץ ישראל (הרבה לפני קום המדינה) להוותם של התלמידים באשר הם, תרגם מילולית   מפולנית, גרמנית או רוסית.

כותב ז'בוטינסקי:



> רנולד זיידנמאן, חברי במערכת ה"רזסוויט" (אינני זוכר, באיזה שם נקרא עתוננו בזמן ההוא:  מעתה והלאה אקרא לו "רזסוויט")  יעצני עצה טובה: – אם זוהי תשוקתך, למה לא תרכוש לך תעודת-בגרות?  בן עשרים ושבע הייתי, גיל מאוחר קצת לגבי תעודות כאלה:  ואולם הסכמתי, וקשה לתאר את התענוג שמצאתי בחכמת האלפא-ביתא הנשכחת הזאת, בדקדוק הלאַטיני ואפילו בדקדוק הרוסי  (וה"עורב" של אֶדגאַר אֶלן פּוֹ בתרגומי כבר לפני כמה שנים הודפס בכריסטוֹמאַטיה לדקלום...), בתולדות רוסיה לפי הנוסח הפּאַטריוֹטי של אילוֹבייסקי, בתיאורימה שבגמנסיון האודיסאי קראנו לה "מכנסי פּיתאַגוֹראַס".



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matura
http://benyehuda.org/zhabotinsky/sipur_yamay.html
http://www.kotar.co.il/KotarApp/Ind...2698846&nTocEntryID=92700182&nPageID=92698892
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/תעודת_בגרות


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> השם הזה גילו כגיל העברית המודרנית, לפחות. אפשר למצוא, למשל, את זאב ז'בוטינסקי מקטר (או משוויץ) על הבחינות בקטעים ביוגרפיים שכתב (ציטוט בהמשך) כשהוא מתייחס לדברים שקרו עד שנת 1906 (ע"פ זמנו של העיתון הנזכר). השם קיים במספר ארצות במרכז אירופה ומזרחה, כל אחת בווריאציה מעט שונה (כפי שמפורט בויקיפדיה עבור Matura), אני משער שד"ר יוסף לוריא או מישהו אחר מהמעורבים בהנחלת הנוהג בארץ ישראל (הרבה לפני קום המדינה) להוותם של התלמידים באשר הם, תרגם מילולית   מפולנית, גרמנית או רוסית.
> 
> כותב ז'בוטינסקי:
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matura
> http://benyehuda.org/zhabotinsky/sipur_yamay.html
> http://www.kotar.co.il/KotarApp/Ind...2698846&nTocEntryID=92700182&nPageID=92698892
> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/תעודת_בגרות




תודה רבה על התשובה הרחבה (לעומת הצמצום של השאלה שלי...) תיארתי לעצמי שזה  "יובא" מאירופה . העניין הוא שאני צריכה לתרגם את המושג לספרדית (אין בדרום אמריקה בחינות כאלו, למה להעמיס על התלמידים?), ותרגום מילולי זורק אותי למבחני חניכה אצל שבטים נידחים.
שוב תודה רבה.


----------



## utopia

> להוותם של התלמידים


???


----------



## TrampGuy

This is one of those words/expression, you can't translate literally. So, in order for you translate it correctly to your own language, you need to understand what type of exams we're talking about, then, translate it to your country's equivalent. I can't tell you how these exams are called in spanish, but if I were to translate them to english I would use : 'SATs' or 'finals'. If I were to translate them to italian, I would use : 'esami di stato' or 'esami finali'. Hope this helps!


----------



## arbelyoni

> להוותם של התלמידים





> ???


לרוע מזלם של התלמידים, לצערם.
הַוָּה: צרה, אסון, פגע.


----------



## solysombra

trampguy said:


> this is one of those words/expression, you can't translate literally. So, in order for you translate it correctly to your own language, you need to understand what type of exams we're talking about, then, translate it to your country's equivalent. I can't tell you how these exams are called in spanish, but if i were to translate them to english i would use : 'sats' or 'finals'. If i were to translate them to italian, i would use : 'esami di stato' or 'esami finali'. Hope this helps!



אני מקווה שהעברית מובנת לך כי התייחסת לשאלתי. אני מבינה באילו מבחנים מדובר, פשוט תוך כדי עבודה סיקרן אותי למה קוראים להן בחינות בגרות. לדעתי אין מבחנים דומים בדרום אמריקה, לפחות לא היו כאלה בארגנטינה כשאני למדתי. קראתי להם: Exámenes de graduación.

_"לכתוב כאן עברית עם ציטטות ומעורב בלטינית - סיוט"
_ 
נכון, ולכן החלטתי לא להקפיד בזה אם לא דואגים לתת לי את כלים הדרושים. גם היישור לימין. פעם היה סימן כזה בכלים, עכשיו אני לא רואה אותו 
בשום מקום.


----------



## TrampGuy

solysombra said:


> אני מקווה שהעברית מובנת לך כי התייחסת לשאלתי. אני מבינה באילו מבחנים מדובר, פשוט תוך כדי עבודה סיקרן אותי למה קוראים להן בחינות בגרות. לדעתי אין מבחנים דומים בדרום אמריקה, לפחות לא היו כאלה בארגנטינה כשאני למדתי. קראתי להם: Exámenes de graduación.
> 
> _"לכתוב כאן עברית עם ציטטות ומעורב בלטינית - סיוט"
> _ נכון, ולכן החלטתי לא להקפיד בזה אם לא דואגים לתת לי את הלים הדרושים. גם היישור לימין. פעם היה סימן כזה בכלים, עכשיו אני לא רואה אותו בשום מקום.



האמת, שקודם אכן ביקשת לדעת למה הבחינות נקראות כך. אך לאחר מכן, שינית את השאלה ואמרת שהתרגום המילולי "לא עובד" בספרדית, ושהיית רוצה לדעת איך לתרגם את הביטוי בצורה הטובה ביותר. בכל אופן, עניתי על השאלה השנייה.

Exámenes de graduación נשמע לי די טוב, ואם זו המקבילה הארגנטינאית לבחינות הבגרות - אז מבחינת תרגום זה 100% נכון. אבל את זה יכול לדעת רק מי גר ולמד בארגנטינה או לפחות מעורה בתרבות המקומית בצורה מספקת. אם את לא בטוחה בקשר לקיום מילה/ביטוי ספציפי המתארים את הבחינות הללו בארצך, המקום הטוב ביותר לשאול יהיה דווקא מישהו מארגנטינה.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Bagrut- אם זה עדיין רלוונטי, אז בויקיפדיה יש ערך בספרדית ל


----------



## solysombra

TrampGuy said:


> האמת, שקודם אכן ביקשת לדעת למה הבחינות נקראות כך. אך לאחר מכן, שינית את השאלה ואמרת שהתרגום המילולי "לא עובד" בספרדית, ושהיית רוצה לדעת איך לתרגם את הביטוי בצורה הטובה ביותר. בכל אופן, עניתי על השאלה השנייה.
> 
> Exámenes de graduación נשמע לי די טוב, ואם זו המקבילה הארגנטינאית לבחינות הבגרות - אז מבחינת תרגום זה 100% נכון. אבל את זה יכול לדעת רק מי גר ולמד בארגנטינה או לפחות מעורה בתרבות המקומית בצורה מספקת. אם את לא בטוחה בקשר לקיום מילה/ביטוי ספציפי המתארים את הבחינות הללו בארצך, המקום הטוב ביותר לשאול יהיה דווקא מישהו מארגנטינה.



הכול נכון. רציתי לדעת למה קוראים לזה בחינות בגרות מתוך סקרנות, ומוך זה שחשבתי שאם אדע מה מקור  הביטוי, אוכל אולי למצוא מקבילה בספרדית. לא שאלתי מישהו מארגנטינה חוץ מאת עצמי, כי אני יודעת שאין דבר כזה שם. אגב, ראית מה "קרוט" כתב? מדהים... 




Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Bagrut- אם זה עדיין רלוונטי, אז בויקיפדיה יש ערך בספרדית ל



מצד אחד כבר מסרתי את העבודה. מצד שני זה מאוד רלוונטי ומעניין ביותר, תודה רבה. אני תוהה אם חוץ    ממי שכתב את הערך, מישהו מכיר מילה כזאת בספרדית...  (זאת אומרת, בכל מקרה לא הייתי כותבת את המילה בגרות בספרדית)


----------



## utopia

arbelyoni said:


> לרוע מזלם של התלמידים, לצערם.
> הַוָּה: צרה, אסון, פגע.




כמובן. היה לי רגע של בלאקאאוט שבו הייתי בטוח משום מה שכותבים את זה בעי"ן בלבד.


----------

